# Trinity @ Riverside reports



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm reading conflicting fishing reports from the Trinity River. Some say they are killing the fish, and others are saying they saw no one catching. I think I'm seeing reports from below the Livingston dam and reports from the Trinity River above Lake Livingston. Could someone that has been white bass fishing in the Trinity River near Riverside report the river conditions (muddy, clear, etc.) and if white bass are being caught in the river? Some of us are at least a full tank of gas for a trip and would appreciate a heads up on the conditions. Thanks in advance for any help....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some reports that say the Trinity River, really mean creeks above the main lake that feed the river. Most years that is where the best action is during the peak of the spawn when there is enough water and flow to the creeks.

The river is so muddy it would take dynamite to catch white bass from it right now.
Of course there may be some who have a good method and can do it, but in general the river is not good and wont be for a while, until it clears up some.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot Loy. I have a friend that went to Riverside last week and said it was muddy and slim pickings. I just couldn't figure if conditions had changed since his trip.
I think I'll fish around close to house and save my gas money. See you on the lake in a few weeks.......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

redexpress said:


> Thanks a lot Loy. I have a friend that went to Riverside last week and said it was muddy and slim pickings. I just couldn't figure if conditions had changed since his trip.
> I think I'll fish around close to house and save my gas money. See you on the lake in a few weeks.......


I have made a few good trips for the spawning white bass, probably do a few more, but but I'm ready for them to come back home, lol!
I like it when they come back to the south end hungry from the spawn and ganged up in huge schools.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I see you got an answer, but my brother took my grandpa today around the hwy 19 bridge, said the water was muddy, but they managed 7 WB between 5 people in about 4-5 hours. All caught on minnows just drifting with the wind. So I'm guessing the answer is, no one is setting the world on fire up there right now, and i'm glad I didn't get up at 3:30 to make the 2 hour drive up there on a sunday. lol


----------



## catfishcharlie (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the deal on the white bass fishing. Now that there has been no new rain from Dallas the water will gradually clear up. If you fish in the river fish the sandbar points. Your best bet though is to try to find a feeder creek and fish inside the creek if the water is deep enough to go in it, if not then fish the mouth. The water in the creek should be clearer than the river. Most of the time you can see the line of clear and muddy water where the mouth is and the fish are piles up in the clear water. We caught over 400 last week in the mouth of creeks.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

How's the water level, is the lake and river back to normal yet????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep Kornbread they are.


----------

